
The Colour-Blind Anaesthetist (source: 1995) - _Microft
https://twitter.com/colourblindorg/status/1255963356680380423/photo/1
======
_Microft
The original source for this letter is at
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2044.1995...](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2044.1995.tb05984.x)

